# Airlift Autopilot: V1 vs. V2



## Gasfarmer (Aug 25, 2011)

I have the chance to pick up a complete V1 system for $1,300; I was wondering how it stacks up against the V2 - if it would be worth it in the long run to shell out the extra for the V2?

Although the V1 system is local, and the V2 would absolutely take me out to the cleaners on shipping to Canada.

Thoughts?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Ive never owned either personally, i prefer my switchspeed, but Ive done alot of installs and i like the V2 much better. 

the controller is alot better, and smaller, so its easier to find a good mounting place I also think its a bit easier to use. as far as the other components, the ECU, manifold, and pressure senders are all one unit so it makes for a very tidy install. a few of my friends have it and have no issues. they seem to be pretty accurate as well. Id go with the V2 personally, between those two options for sure :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Gasfarmer said:


> I have the chance to pick up a complete V1 system for $1,300; I was wondering how it stacks up against the V2 - if it would be worth it in the long run to shell out the extra for the V2?
> 
> Although the V1 system is local, and the V2 would absolutely take me out to the cleaners on shipping to Canada.
> 
> Thoughts?


Definitely worth shelling out the extra coin. Keep in mind, the V1 technology is 10 years old at this point 

Shipping to Canada shouldn't be too bad unless you're using UPS. USPS is pretty fair for shipping a whole kit to Canada.


----------



## Gasfarmer (Aug 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Definitely worth shelling out the extra coin. Keep in mind, the V1 technology is 10 years old at this point
> 
> Shipping to Canada shouldn't be too bad unless you're using UPS. USPS is pretty fair for shipping a whole kit to Canada.


It's the shipping that *will* destroy me. Duty, brokerage, what-have-you.

$300 duty on $1,000 seems to be the going rate; so I'll end up paying x2 for the V2.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Gasfarmer said:


> It's the shipping that *will* destroy me. Duty, brokerage, what-have-you.
> 
> $300 duty on $1,000 seems to be the going rate; so I'll end up paying x2 for the V2.


Duty will not be 300 bucks, even if you use UPS. Just find a seller who ships with USPS and you will be fine. This site is pretty accurate... 

http://www.thefinalcost.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Gasfarmer said:


> It's the shipping that *will* destroy me. Duty, brokerage, what-have-you.
> 
> $300 duty on $1,000 seems to be the going rate; so I'll end up paying x2 for the V2.


Shoot me an email, I'll take care of you


----------

